

Zynga's CityVille Reaches 48 Million Players in 18 days - tomerico
http://www.insidesocialgames.com/2010/12/20/cityville-zynga-farmville/

======
aquarin
It is because everybody receives "neighbor" in Farmville, with the name
CityVille that links to the new game. FV uses a lot of tricks to share players
between the games. For example special vehicle if you play both Mafia Wars and
FV.

